# York attraction plans replica Stonehenge



## Timeshifter (Dec 21, 2020)

What occured to me when reading this, was how many times may this have already occured? Fast forward 70 years and this place me be being passed off as the 'original'

'The proposed attraction at Wigginton, near York, would have areas dedicated to the Mesolithic, Neolithic, Bronze and Iron Age periods.
It would include a Neolithic long house and long barrow, Iron Age roundhouses and animal pens for pigs, goats and sheep.
The application is supported by the University of York.
Nicky Milner, professor of archaeology at the university, said: "We are excited by the proposed plans which would see a number of prehistoric archaeological buildings replicated.
"York is known internationally for its archaeological heritage.
"Yorkshire has a rich prehistoric past which deserves the attention this centre will bring."
The planned visitor attraction would "be hugely beneficial for schools in this region", she added..

Really does make me wonder how many other 'ancient' monuments and buildings were simple replicas for tourists to visit! 

It also indicates to me how easy it is to write narratives for the less enquiring to believe, like the actual history of the 'original' https://stolenhistory.net/threads/was-stonehenge-rebuilt-or-constructed-in-1954.3562/#post-32301

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-55367310


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Dec 21, 2020)

Good observation and point to wonder. I also wonder how long this act in itself has been going on for. I can think of a possible instance from the medieval days.

For such replicas also existed even in the 11th century. One example is the Holy Sepulchre, located somewhere in the East Midlands. An 11th Century replica of the Church of the Holy Sepulchre in Jerusalem.

The Holy Sepulchre, Northampton - Wikipedia

The Holy Sepulchre, Northampton | Wikiwand

The official narrative is that Simon de Senlis went on a crusade and like the building so recreated it in Northampton. And built a few others, and a big castle, and generally achieved quite a lot more than one can imagine a human achieving these days.

I would still err toward that there was more of an inclusive expansive world culture, employing similar architectural styles. Nonetheless it has got me thinking.

I have never been much of an extrovert when it comes to laughing, however, your post does remind me of one of the clips that I laughed most uncontrollably over in my grumbly existence.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 21, 2020)

I see your York Stonehenge and raise you with Michigan!
https://archaeology-world.com/9000-year-old-stonehenge-like-structure-found-under-lake-michigan/
First it was silver monoliths and now stonehenges popping out all over the place. The veil is thinning, all hail the New York Giants!


----------

